# 1963 Typhoon



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 20, 2021)

I upgraded my S-7 red band single speed to a triple red band 2 speed and some of the bigger 2 inch S-7 wheels from @mrg. It rolls real smooth and the low speed is a nice addition. I really like the look of the bigger tires on the middle weights. Not everyone is a fan of the high rise bars on these bikes but it came to me this way. This bike belonged to a good friends father perfect for today. I also hate to see this forum go stagnant.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 21, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I upgraded my S-7 red band single speed to a triple red band 2 speed and some of the bigger 2 inch S-7 wheels from @mrg. It rolls real smooth and the low speed is a nice addition. I really like the look of the bigger tires on the middle weights. Not everyone is a fan of the high rise bars on these bikes but it came to me this way. This bike belonged to a good friends father perfect for today. I also hate to see this forum go stagnant.
> 
> View attachment 1433397



I Dig the taller Ape type bars & bigger tires; I think for low speed cruisers you can't go wrong with 2.0-2.125" balloon tires. Besides what ever it takes to get you riding & enjoying it is subjective for Everyone. If everyone restored or just leaves them as found in every aspect bikes would be a stuffy stale hobby🤔


----------



## spleeft (Jun 21, 2021)

Nice Bike ! I have the exact same one that is curently completely disassembled. Tell me more about the wheels/ tires you speak of. I thought the s-7 wheels only accepted the special 1 3/4 tires?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 21, 2021)

Yes they are S-7 tires only for S-7 rims only. They are a new version that are a bigger 2 inch tire almost as large as some of the old 2.125 tires. Look how they fill the fenders ,sometimes  out of true wheels can be issues.They have black wall brick and white wall. A few people can get them here on the cabe. @mrg will ship 3 sets at a time to you. You can get single sets on the feebay. Be sure to buy from bicyclebones. I ;love the painted fenders some day I would consider going back to them on my bike.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 21, 2021)

cool bike. I like the "ape hanger" bars


----------



## bloo (Jun 21, 2021)

I can't say enough good about those new 2.0 brick tread tires for S7. They run really round and true, and even feel good in your hand, like they are made from real rubber instead of the plasticy crap a lot of tires for older bikes are made from these days. Get some. You won't regret it.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 21, 2021)

bloo said:


> made from real rubber instead of the plasticy crap a lot of tires for older bikes are made from these days. Get some. You won't regret it.



Yeah I Really Hate those generic "rubber" compound tires; there's even car tires that feel like that and they suck too. I always worry buying tires online because you never know what you're actually getting. 1 of my ex's set of Duro brand white wall tires were like that. I hated them so they went on her birthday Giant bike I was going to fix gears to. Kinda glad we split up after wasting 2+ years with her though. I have black Duro tires & they feel so much more Real & smoother quality all around


----------



## Oilit (Jun 22, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Yeah I Really Hate those generic "rubber" compound tires; there's even car tires that feel like that and they suck too. I always worry buying tires online because you never know what you're actually getting. 1 of my ex's set of Duro brand white wall tires were like that. I hated them so they went on her birthday Giant bike I was going to fix gears to. Kinda glad we split up after wasting 2+ years with her though. I have black Duro tires & they feel so much more Real & smoother quality all around



Motorbike tires too. I worked in a shop changing tires for a short while and you could feel the difference, the better tires were easier to mount (more pliable) while the cheap tires were stiffer and harder. 
It's interesting that there's a difference between white walls and black walls of the same brand. I've noticed the same thing with Kenda gum walls versus black walls. I'll never buy another set of the gum walls.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 22, 2021)

Oilit said:


> Motorbike tires too. I worked in a shop changing tires for a short while and you could feel the difference, the better tires were easier to mount (more pliable) while the cheap tires were stiffer and harder.
> It's interesting that there's a difference between white walls and black walls of the same brand. I've noticed the same thing with Kenda gum walls versus black walls. I'll never buy another set of the gum walls.



See I haven't owned gum walls since like 11 years old because it seemed to me they would rot or tear so easily in that area. I have seen people sand or shave tires to get a white wall effect so I understand that weakens the tire; I always assumed a white or gum wall tire was No Different🤷‍♂️. I guess it's the vulcanizing method, feeling or something along that line of science? I know they just feel like plastic more than they do rubber😡
We're cutting costs so much as Americans but the prices keep rising for inferior made BS. They might as well rename the US to We Rely On Everybody Else 🙄😒😞 Nothing is Made In America💯% Anymore


----------



## Stanley (Jun 22, 2021)

So I'm new to Schwinn's...the first bike has 2 braces on the front fender, 12" tip. The other Typhoon has one brace. Probably an 8 inch tip.  The top fender is probably 33" long 3 3/4 wide. and the second Typhoon is probably 27" by 2 5/8 wide.  I need the longer front fender to accommodate the headlight.  I initially thought they had the same fenders....I bought a Typhoon that was being parted out.  It has the shorter fender. 
Ideally I need a black fender with white pins.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 22, 2021)

Stanley said:


> So I'm new to Schwinn's...the first bike has 2 braces on the front fender, 12" tip. The other Typhoon has one brace. Probably an 8 inch tip.  The top fender is probably 33" long 3 3/4 wide. and the second Typhoon is probably 27" by 2 5/8 wide.  I need the longer front fender to accommodate the headlight.  I initially thought they had the same fenders....I bought a Typhoon that was being parted out.  It has the shorter fender.
> Ideally I need a black fender with white pins.



You might want to start a WTB thread, show the actual bike you own, the serial #s and post properly. Not trying to be a jerk but I am Sure you will have better luck vs hijacking somebody's thread in a Middle Weight forum.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 22, 2021)

That would be the difference between the Typhoon and the Deluxe Typhoon. But in 63, there was no Deluxe Typhoon.  To be true to the year and model, you should stick with the single brace short fender.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 22, 2021)

Stanley said:


> So I'm new to Schwinn's...the first bike has 2 braces on the front fender, 12" tip. The other Typhoon has one brace. Probably an 8 inch tip.  The top fender is probably 33" long 3 3/4 wide. and the second Typhoon is probably 27" by 2 5/8 wide.  I need the longer front fender to accommodate the headlight.  I initially thought they had the same fenders....I bought a Typhoon that was being parted out.  It has the shorter fender.
> Ideally I need a black fender with white pins



The fenders on my '63 are not 3 3/4 and were added later. It would have come with painted fenders.  I do not think the Typhoon came with a light. My 1962 Fleet did however.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 22, 2021)

Google “Schwinn brochures” and find the Waterford link.  Look a the catalogs/brochures for each year of Schwinn bicycles to see how each model for each year was equipped.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 25, 2021)

Love the skyhawks ….handle bars that is!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 26, 2021)

spleeft said:


> Nice Bike ! I have the exact same one that is curently completely disassembled. Tell me more about the wheels/ tires you speak of. I thought the s-7 wheels only accepted the special 1 3/4 tires?View attachment 1433661



MRG has 26x2.125 brick treads if that's your cup of tea. I would go with the red brick or wide whites on this bike. This bike would really pop. Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 13, 2021)

Looks great i love the black and white !


----------



## bloo (Jul 13, 2021)

26x2x1-3/4" are the special oversize tires for S7 rims. Yes, they are different than normal 26x2.125" balloon. @mrg  has them.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 13, 2021)

bloo said:


> 26x2x1-3/4" are the special oversize tires for S7 rims. Yes, they are different than normal 26x2.125" balloon. @mrg  has them.



I have a pair of these wide whites on my 61 American and they really set this bike apart form some of the 26x 2.125 tires on my other builders. RideOn... Razin...


----------

